# cannot install linux_base-f10



## fcaccava (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to get the "linux" compatibility package running on my FreeBSD system.

When I try to *make install* the linux_base-f10 package I get the following error:

```
===>  Building for linux_base-f10-10_4
cannot create /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/etc/ld.so.conf: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2
```
Any help/information on how to get this to work will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 28, 2012)

Read this


----------



## fcaccava (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice , but those are the steps I followed which led to this error. What would cause the ld.so.conf file to not be produced? How do I remedy this?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello I can tell by your last post if you used the link. Did you  end up first loading linux like this `kldload linux` and then tried to use *make*?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

Is there enough disk space to work with?


----------



## fcaccava (Jan 30, 2012)

Seems to be plenty of disk space:


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    989M    436M    474M    48%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0s1e    989M     12K    910M     0%    /tmp
/dev/da0s1f     13G    4.6G    7.2G    39%    /usr
/dev/da0s1d    4.1G    812M    3.0G    21%    /var
```


----------



## fcaccava (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I did the *kldload linux* first.


----------



## fcaccava (Jan 30, 2012)

It turns out the *make* did not create the /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/etc directory, so I created it manually, then ran the *make* again. This time the ld.so.conf was created. 

However, now the make errors complaining that 
	
	



```
Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
[code]eng55419# make
===>  Building for linux_base-f10-10_4
mv: rename /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/etc/nsswitch.conf to /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-
f10/work/etc/nsswitch.conf.dist: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

Try doing a make clean first. 

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## fcaccava (Jan 30, 2012)

Using the *make clean* after doing the other steps worked!

Thanks


----------

